# can a prop fall off ?



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I was told the moon landing was a hoax... don't believe everything you hear... :


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Maybe they were referring to airplanes. :-/


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Only if your nut falls off first... 


and then put the engine in reverse or slow down fast.
That'll pull the prop right off....


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lost one today ...

Someone forgot to put the cotter pin in ...(not Me)

Was told it was impossible ...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

If you don't put in the cotter pin then its probable. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

> Lost one today ...
> 
> Someone forgot to put the cotter pin in ...(not Me)
> 
> Was told it was impossible ...



You hang with Murphy?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

you need some of those red pre-flight flags you see on jet fighters, and don't fire up until you have collected them all.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, never mind, I was gonna be a smarty. Sorry! It sux's, but is funny in the same sense!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Someone Owes me a Prop ... LOL


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This on the 8hp Yamaha you just got??

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep 

My fault for not checking ... [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> > Lost one today ...
> >
> > Someone forgot to put the cotter pin in ...(not Me)
> >
> ...


That does sound like my luck...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Yep
> 
> My fault for not checking ...  [smiley=fun_84.gif]


Dave, honestly I couldn't tell you if there ever was one in there as I never checked it when I bought it. I never had a reason to take the prop off. 

Looking at the pics in the original ad I can't make it out either. http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1224872570/7#7

But I have to ask, what the heck were you doing when the prop fell off? Were you floored in reverse or something?

I ran that motor down the canal by my house 14 miles one way a couple times and never had an issue.

-T


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

> > > Lost one today ...
> > >
> > > Someone forgot to put the cotter pin in ...(not Me)
> > >
> ...


It's not always abut you!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D

I was referring to "Murphy's Law", buuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttt - any chance he's a relative? ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I lost a troller prop once. I left the motor in the water while idleing from one light to another and then went to go use the TM and nothing.

Needless to say I wasn't to happy!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Caveat emptor :


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Figured out most of it ...It is a ratchetting action when you back off on the throttle That's when the nut comes off ...then the prop...

If any wants to look for it It is between the Two Power Towers at off the beach at phillippi ... 

I will be putting a very basic how to on outboards that will cover all this ...

dave


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Figured out most of it ...It is a ratchetting action when you back off on the throttle That's when the nut comes off ...then the prop...
> 
> If any wants to look for it It is between the Two Power Towers at off the beach at phillippi ...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should have put that class on last week??


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes sir Mr Tom u r Right .. I Was Half Wrong ...

Sometimes I am All Wrong ... :-/


----------

